# CO2 cylinder bigger than 20 lbs



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Hi everyone ,

I know that co2 cylinders 20lbs and less are very common in freshwater and salt water set ups. I have a 200 gallon aquarium and was interested in getting a cylinder that is greater than 20lbs (like those tall ones you see at fish stores ). I was wondering if anyone had any experience with them, how much I would be looking to pay for one, and where I can obtain one. 

Thanks,

Vincent


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Co2*

Praxis air or any welding supply store..
Most likely will have to lease tank ...
That's what we had to do for a large helium tank. .
Good luck


----------



## aniroc (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a 180 gallon and my cylinder is 10 lb. I am injecting at both ends of the tank via a double manifold. It lasts more than 6 months.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah a 20lb should last months if you diffuse efficiently. Using a solenoid to keep the gas off at night or when the lights are off makes a world of difference.

We use 50lb tanks at work they weigh well over 100lbs when full just something to consider.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

Thanks for the info everyone. I am currently on my first 20lbs tank and havent gotten a chance to see how long it will last. The reason I am asking is because I am going away for school and the tank is at my parent's house. I can easily go and have it filled at camcarb every six months or so but they are only opened on weekdays and the only time I will ever be back is a holiday or weekend. So I was just thinking that a large one may be better.


----------



## vincel892 (May 23, 2012)

planter said:


> yeah a 20lb should last months if you diffuse efficiently. Using a solenoid to keep the gas off at night or when the lights are off makes a world of difference.
> 
> We use 50lb tanks at work they weigh well over 100lbs when full just something to consider.


Do you purchase these tanks or lease them ?


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

We lease them


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*c02 tank*

just get two tanks , when u are home from school u can switch out tank ...
there is a place on kipling and lakeshore cant remember the name it is in the sticky for co2 I believe they are open on sats but please call and verify its been a while since I have been there ...
I agree I don't think your parents will appreciate a 100 lbs tank in the living room ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I have a 25lb Beverage Grade Co2 cylinder FILLED for $200
in excellent shape. Stands about 27 inch tall.

This cylinder will last for years and cheap to refill around $30
I am in Milton just off the 401 @ James Snow Parkway and could possibly
meet somewhere along the way.


----------

